

Who actually lost their LinkedIn password? - mck-

A lot of commotion around the LinkedIn hack - anyone here actually got hacked?
======
kls
Yeah I confirmed mine was retrieved, fortunately I use a distinct password for
services like LinkedIn so there will be no fall out from it for me. I just
changed my password and moved on.

------
mrlase
Mine was cracked, not used to access my account as far as I can tell. I
changed it and some other passwords on other accounts that may have had
similar passwords.

~~~
mck-
How did you know you were cracked?

~~~
mrlase
I checked on <http://leakedin.org/>. It checks to see if your password was a)
leaked and b) cracked. Cracked hashes were denoted by five 0s in front of the
hash or something I believe in the hashes that were released within the last
few days if I recall correctly.

~~~
mck-
I was too suspicious to put my pwd in there, but thanks for letting me know it
wasn't malicious (or was it) :p

